# Engine Pictures Page 2



## Stan (Jan 8, 2008)

This is the little brother fire eater. Cylinder is half the diameter and runs twice as fast.







This is the first engine I built about 25 years ago. All steel 4 stroke with out a camshaft complete with fishcan fuel tank.






This shows the other side of the engine without the coil hooked up to the points, battery and sparkplug.






This is a one day project. A two cylinder oscillating steam engine from Live Steam magazine last year.






This is the work in progress. A two cylinder oscillator with one power cylinder and one pump cylinder. Both cylinders are double acting with long stroke on power and short stroke on pump.






The geared down pump side. Gears are the armature shaft and reduction gear out of a trashed Chinese drill.


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 10, 2008)

Great engines Stan! I built a fire eater. They sure are neat. It's fun explaining to people that it's an external combustion engine:O)

Thanks for sharing, Wes


----------



## Bogstandard (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice engines there Stan, and it looks like you have had a lot of enjoyment running them.
My flame licker gets a run almost every time I go in the shop, so relaxing watching a creation running.

John


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 10, 2008)

The screw on mine that holds the con rod onto the crank is lost again. I have to make a new one before I can run mine again:O(

Wes


----------

